# Official Draft Thread of the Phoenix Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It is what it is. Post your thoughts, reactions to the draft, or players you hope we get. Or even stuff around the league for all I care.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

i like shannon brown at #27, itd be great if he dropped to us here.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

whether we move up or stay where we're at, we'll probably look at a number of guys. We also have the 21st pick.

rumored list of guys we're reportedly interested in...that I can remember haha.

Rodney Carney 
Ronnie Brewer
Shannon Brown
Thabo Sefolosha
Saer Sene
Kyle Lowry
Jordan Farmar
Hilton Armstong
Mardy Collins
Maurice Ager
Shannon Brown


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

I would take any one of those guys at #21 or even #27 if one or more falls that far. I would also put The Spanish Chocolate and Josh Boone on that list. 

My Picks
#21 - Sergio Rodriguez
#27 - Josh Boone


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WildByNature said:


> I would take any one of those guys at #21 or even #27 if one or more falls that far. I would also put The Spanish Chocolate and Josh Boone on that list.
> 
> My Picks
> #21 - Sergio Rodriguez
> #27 - Josh Boone



Yeah, I would've put them down, but from what I can remember I haven't seen their names linked to us. Unless I missed them.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Diss, how bout Redick? Supposed to be dropping, even maybe as low as #22

http://nbadraft.net/ says yes


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TM said:


> Diss, how bout Redick? Supposed to be dropping, even maybe as low as #22
> 
> http://nbadraft.net/ says yes



Yeah, I saw that. That would be quite interesting, especially with the open looks he would get. Be just deadly. But there are a few guys I would take over him if they were there. I can't remember if I saw us interested in him or not though.

This draft seems sooooooooooooooooo wide open, watch it turn out in a way people think that it makes sense afterwards or we should've seen it coming. Or I at least get that feeling.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Of course you _weren't_ interested in him. If they had traded up, they would have been looking for a better athlete. And they never thought he'd drop to #21. But now that it's a possibility, is there any way they could pass over him?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TM said:


> Of course you _weren't_ interested in him. If they had traded up, they would have been looking for a better athlete. And they never thought he'd drop to #21. But now that it's a possibility, is there any way they could pass over him?



Well, I mean I've seen like a kinda semi huge list of guys who we would consider or we're suppossedly interested in. Whether it's trading up for or if we stay where we're at. But I can't remember if I saw his name or not in one of those lists, which is what I meant.

But I think it depends who is there or how they rank them. I think we could pass him, yeah.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> I think we could pass him, yeah.


it *will* come back to haunt you :devil2:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol, eh depends on who we get. I would rather him than some of the euro's. I want someone who can help now.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

DX still has Shannon Brown dropping to the Suns. Far-fetched, IMO, but if he does, boy will he fit like a glove.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

say NO to redick. 

And Sene reportedly had a bad workout here.

Carney
Brewer
Rondo
Brown
Rodriguez
Armstrong
Simmons
Sefolosha

Those are the names mentioned. We will most likely trade up for Carney. If we don't we might trade away one pick...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Rondo over Redick?!?! :laugh:

BTW, all the Suns trade ideas are great and all, but according to most the major draft sources, none of them are gonna happen. So how bout talking about something that's actually going to happen?


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I've come to realize:

1. The Suns rarley draft who we think they will draft
2. The Suns best pics are often meet with "boooos"
3. It's a crapshoot. You can't tell who won the draft until the season starts
4. Of all the draft rumores, only about .001% happen

I love basketball and know the game inside and out. However, I often fail to pick out the best players from the draft. I was one of the idiots that wanted John Wallace over Steve Nash.

I'll let the Suns draft team make the decision. I will BOOO the choice for good luck. I will then do research to find out as much as I can about the player we draft.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

If the Suns lets JJ fall past them, I am sure there is a good reason. End of story.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think Redick has an injured back now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thought this would be interesting to ask.

If we had a top 5 pick yr, who would you want us to draft? And who would be your 2nd guy if he were taken?

I'd go with Rudy Gay (obviously). Tyrus Thomas if he were gone.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Bargani would be my first choice. Rudy Gay if Bargani was taken.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Bargani would be my first choice. Rudy Gay if Bargani was taken.



Would be like Nash and Dirk all over again...but not quite..


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Rajon Rondo over Reddick as not as laughable as you think. Phoenix will not likely be able to hang onto Leandro Barbosa when it's extension time, so they are going to need a point guard eventually. Even so, they have had reservations about him as the PG. Plus, Nash needs to cut his minutes down or risk being tired and banged up again in the playoffs. Suns will need Nash at his absolute best to win a championship. While Reddick sure can shoot, how much better can you get than Raja Bell and Leandro Barbosa's 44%? 

J.J. Reddick would be amazing on the Suns, though. Seriously, him on the court with Steve and Bell/Leandro on the perimiter with Amare and Diaw inside? Nice. But if they feel Rondo or Lowry can be a PG of the future for them, I don't see why they would need Reddick so much.

Shannon Brown would be awesome on the Suns, but I also don't expect him to be around by #21.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

TM said:


> BTW, all the Suns trade ideas are great and all, but according to most the major draft sources, none of them are gonna happen. So how bout talking about something that's actually going to happen?


They're great? That's the first time I've heard that...


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

This is a crazy draft, nothing is for certain. I think the Suns should, and i think they will hold onto the 27th until they see how the draft unfolds and then maybe trade the pick. Going by what teams are saying and mock drafts Shannon Brown is slipping fast (not sure why) and so is Reddick. IT may be a really change for phoenix to grab a player who can contribute from a pick as high as 27


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Would be like Nash and Dirk all over again...but not quite..


Bargani would add even more mismatches. Amare with power and Bargani with outside shooting would be a nice combination.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thought I'd do a lottery mock. I'm not putting that much thought into it though haha.

edit cuz of the Celtics-Blazers trade

1. Raptors - Andrea Bargnani
2. Bulls - Tyrus Thomas
3. Bobcats - Adam Morrison 
4. Blazers - Brandon Roy
5. Hawks - Shelden Williams
6. T-Wolves - Rudy Gay
7. Blazers (from Celtics) - LaMarcus Aldridge 
8. Rockets - Randy Foye 
9. Warriors - Rodney Carney
10. Sonics - Ronnie Brewer
11. Magic - JJ Redick (only because I don't care that much and I've spent more on this pick than others combined)
12. Hornets - Hilton Armstrong
13. Sixers - Cedric Simmons
14. Jazz - Saer Sene


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

rumored deals to go down, that could have an effect on us is..

Iverson to the Celtics for #7, Al Jefferson, and Wally. Celts are trying to get a 3rd team involved to add something to it.

That one is more likely but 

Chad Ford said on espn radio (dan patrick show), that Tyrus Thomas going at #2 to the Bulls *could * only be because it is what Minnesota wants which would be part of the package for KG. Maybe even Deng or Tyson involved in a deal. He said he's heard it but isn't sure if it's true because he's been lied to a lot as it is and he's heard different things on whether KG is available or not.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

there goes that rumor lol. #7 to the Blazers for Telfair just happened.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> They're great? That's the first time I've heard that...


great for people to talk about. anything that involves Shawn Marion going to another team is stupid, IMO.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Barbosa to Seattle for Sene? I like it however we could of gotten carney or someone else. However i guess Sene could be great with Amare.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

I hope its only Barbosa and maybe the #27 for #10. It better not be #21, #27 and Barbosa if it is we got ripped


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Marcus Williams gonna drop to Pho?!?!?


----------



## notorioustlp (Jun 13, 2006)

Unbelievable! Marcus Williams is still on the board! Come on Suns, don't screw ths up!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Just blow up the Knicks now....

Pho may luck out. I'd love it. He'd be awesome in Phoenix.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

omg....


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO............. Keep Williams. Just pay Grant and take Wiliams!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Idiots


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME. WTF?!?!?!?!?!?

So mad right now. We could've had Williams.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

.............................................................................gonna smash something.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

How did that just happen??

Our biggest need is backup PG, I'm so pissed.


----------



## notorioustlp (Jun 13, 2006)

Damn it! A top ten guy at the one position we need falls into our laps, and we pass on him. No way is he going to still be there at 27. Sigh.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

guess, we're that desperate to save money. Maybe Lowry will be there for the other pick. I like him better though.

Guess, no Barbosa deal though.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

so does this mean they keep marion, amare, barbosa


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TM said:


> so does this mean they keep marion, amare, barbosa



We're shopping Barbosa out of those. Amare and Marion aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Sarver is such a cheap ***.

**** you Sarver!

I'm booing him next game.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

THIS IS F***ING BULL****. Great work suns. GRRR. Going to be great having Nash so tired that he can't play proplery in the playoffs again. Trading for picks next year :|. WE HAVE A TEAM THAT CAN WIN NOW. GRAB PLAYERS THAT HELP NOW ARGHHHHH


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lukasbmw said:


> Sarver is such a cheap ***.
> 
> **** you Sarver!
> 
> I'm booing him next game.


Meh, it doesn't matter to me. If this means future wise in keeping Marion. I could careless. I just hope we get someone good here.


----------



## notorioustlp (Jun 13, 2006)

I guess if we have to give away the 21st pick to keep the current roster intact, then I'm ok with the move. I'm going to be livid if they still entertain these Marion trade rumors though.

Rooting for Sergio Rodriguez here...


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

I think the 27 is gone aswell traded for cash considerations


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

GODDAMN THIS MOTHER****ING SITE..

Sick of all traffic issuses. Damn. So, ****ing annoying.

Anyway, I'm kinda pissed we didn't keep the 27th pick but oh, well. Hope we have something planned that doesn't including trading Marion. We need more bench help damnit.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

wow...so in the draft this year, we had two picks, and ended up losing a player.


----------



## montalban (Jun 27, 2004)

That garbage, selling both picks for cash. At least pick up another pick in a future draft or something.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

So we trade away 2 quality picks for nothing but cash? What did we save with this? $4 million MAYBE?

If Jerry was still running things he would NEVER trade away two quality pics for just cash.

Even if we keep our team together, I still am angry we traded two picks away for basically nothing.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

What an f'n waste.

NO OTHER TEAM IN THE DRAFT TRADED PICKS AWAY FOR SIMPLY CASH. 

Draft pick contracts aren't expensive. I'm disgusted. We might as well trade next year's Atl pick away so we can save some future cash. Horrible.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

D'Antoni just talking, saying we're keeping the guys together for now. Which means it doesn't look like we'll be keeping Marion after this yr. Damnit.

This draft has been totally weird. Perplexing moves and trades


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

I am shocked. THis has been a bad bad day, supposibly Mike D just said he would have to trade Marion eventually. WTF ARE WE DOING THEN


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BootyKing said:


> I am shocked. THis has been a bad bad day, supposibly Mike D just said he would have to trade Marion eventually. WTF ARE WE DOING THEN



He didn't say it exactly, he said we're keeping everyone together and eventually we may have to move someone. But it's hard to keep that many Max players.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> He didn't say it exactly, he said we're keeping everyone together and eventually we may have to move someone. But it's hard to keep that many Max players.


Yeh. Im just really angry at the moment. We could of improved our team right here. We only needed one pick a back up PG, and we preety much had the choice of any1 we wanted in the entire draft, and we just gave it away. We could of had a bake sale and given the money to Sarver so we could keep at least one pick lol


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

All i can say is WOW!!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Phoenix has no excuse to not re-sign Tim Thomas. If they sold both picks and don't re-sign TT, I'll ****ing shoot someone.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Phoenix has no excuse to not re-sign Tim Thomas. If they sold both picks and don't re-sign TT, I'll ****ing shoot someone.



Probably, gonna be no room for him with who we have upfront as it is. Besides, he's gonna want MLE. I'll pass.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Probably, gonna be no room for him with who we have upfront as it is. Besides, he's gonna want MLE. I'll pass.



Is he allowed to take less then the MLE? And if the frontcourt you're referring to possesses the name Burk and Grant then we need him.

He'll make us a legit 8 deep. I'm not sure if House is coming back which could mean problems for the PG position. 

If so, the lineups would be 

Steve
Raja
Marion
Amare
Kurt 

James
Barbosa
Boris
Nooneelsematters


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Is he allowed to take less then the MLE? And if the frontcourt you're referring to possesses the name Burk and Grant then we need him.
> 
> He'll make us a legit 8 deep. I'm not sure if House is coming back which could mean problems for the PG position.
> 
> ...


True, but I doubt he'll take anything less than MLE. Course he is allowed, don't think he won't. Yeah, House could clear up almost another million if he opts out, so I don't know. I thought we were gonna do some minor tweaking? Which means help us out? Blah, I don't know. I'm pissed cuz of this damn site, I have a headache, it's ****ing hot here. Shoot me.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> True, but I doubt he'll take anything less than MLE. Course he is allowed, don't think he won't. Yeah, House could clear up almost another million if he opts out, so I don't know. I thought we were gonna do some minor tweaking? Which means help us out? Blah, I don't know. I'm pissed cuz of this damn site, I have a headache, it's ****ing hot here. Shoot me.



I know, what the hell is wrong with the site? My avy and sig don't show.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I know, what the hell is wrong with the site? My avy and sig don't show.



Traffic, it's just annoying to having to reload and ****.

And by removing avs and sig's site will run smoother. They even disabled "new posts" earlier


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sarver is a penny-pincher to an amazing degree it seems. It's pretty sad for the Suns fans.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, too bad, we didn't have a guy who was willing to spend so we could keep Marion through next yr and add more depth. This sucks.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow, with Sergio and Steve in the backcourt for Phoenix, Run n' Gun will be even faster! Great pick, Phoenix, for Sergio!


----------



## montalban (Jun 27, 2004)

What ticks me off the most about the Suns selling both picks is that Sergio Rodriguez was sitting right there at 27, a guy that supposedly the Suns liked, and whose style of play would seem to fit right in. And we could have stashed him in Europe for another year until the inevitable departure of Barbosa.

That's why the saving on luxury tax excuse doesn't fly for me. If that was the only motivation Rodriguez would be Suns property right now, and playing overseas another year. Or at the very least they would have gotten a pick in next year's draft. It seems to me this was a blatant cash grab by Sarver.

And pretty poor public relations too; a lot of fans look forward to draft day, and I can't think of better way to tick them off than to do what the Suns did today. Except maybe drafting Renaldo Balkman at 20.

EDIT - Just heard we picked up a future 1st in the Boston deal. That makes me feel a little better, but I still wish we kept 27 and Rodriguez.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

AZNoob said:


> Wow, with Sergio and Steve in the backcourt for Phoenix, Run n' Gun will be even faster! Great pick, Phoenix, for Sergio!



he's going to Portland.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sarver is a penny-pincher to an amazing degree it seems. It's pretty sad for the Suns fans.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HKF said:


> Sarver is a penny-pincher to an amazing degree it seems. It's pretty sad for the Suns fans.



Yeah, your comment showed up there first time haha. Must've had loading problems.


Dee Brown just got picked by the Jazz, reuniting him and Deron. Thats awesome


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> Traffic, it's just annoying to having to reload and ****.
> 
> And by removing avs and sig's site will run smoother. They even disabled "new posts" earlier


Diss, I know you're sittin there clicking "reload" every 10 seconds. Stop screwin it up for everyone else. 


:biggrin: 


So basically the Suns weren't able to trade up, therefore they're doing everything possible to make everyone believe that they liked the team the way it was and wanted to keep them together all along.  

Bottom line: they screwed up on not selecting Williams.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TM said:


> Diss, I know you're sittin there clicking "reload" every 10 seconds. Stop screwin it up for everyone else.
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



of course we wanted to add someone, but we wanted to keep it how it was and not risk any major movement. Or teams just didn't want to play with us.

We obviously weren't high on Williams or we would've taken him. Besides, even if we did screw up, we're not the only ones.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

We will now definately resign Tim Thomas, we are also interessted in a guy like Lindey Hunter in FA that's what I heard ..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I find it hard to believe we resign Thomas. He's not gonna take something really cheap, and I don't want to get locked in MLE deal with him. I'd rather go after someone for the backcourt.


----------



## montalban (Jun 27, 2004)

I've changed my mind about the Celtics deal; getting Cleveland's 1st rounder(Boston got it in the Jiri Welsch deal) next season plus Grant off the books makes that a good trade, doubly so if we can keep Thomas because of it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ew, it's the Cavs first? We should've gotten their first damnit. It'll be higher.

Grant is still on our team, it's just his salary is being paid for by them. Which is weird.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

If we resign Thomas and sign or acquire a quality backup PG I can live with what happened today.

Nash/Backup PG (Hunter?)
Bell/Jones/House/Barbosa
Marion/Tim Thomas (6th man)
Amare/KT
Diaw/Burke

Of course Jones, House, and Barbosa could be used as trade bait for a quality backup.

If we want to win next season: 

1. We need a backup. I'd like to limit Nash to 30 minutes a night.
2. We need TT. He showed the most heart and guts of any Suns player in the postseason (with respect to Raja and Marion) and deserves the MLE

For the future we have:
Amare
Diaw
ATL Pick
Our pick
Cavs pick

As for the Marion thing, coach did not say that eventually we need to trade him. All he said was eventually someone might have to go. Who? Next year? Two years from now? Who knows. It will depend a lot on what happens with Diaw. We can afford to pay Amare and Marion max cash if Diaw takes a resonable deal because Raja is not paid much and Nash will be close to retirement.

I think the only way Marion leaves is if Diaw desires a max contract or we do something stupid with Barbosa (sign him for 6-8 million).

But right now we need to start looking for a vet backup PG.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns need to win a title for Marion. If the Suns win a title next year they'll go over the cap to keep him. If they lose, they'll trade him. Also, Atlanta will be a lottery pick right?
We'll be able to draft a great point guard then. So, lets not worry.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

And I overreacted earlier.

*None of the players the Suns wanted were up for grabs at 21 or 27
*Attempts to trade up failed
*Drafting a young PG at this time is not smart. We need a vetern PG for next years run.
*We reportedly saved about $6 million with these moves
*We recieved a future first round pick which will likley be in the high teens next year


So we trade two picks in a draft where there is no one we are interested in for Tim Thomas, the ability to court a packup vetern PG this summer in free agency, 6 million in cap space, and a future #1 from the Cavs (top 10 protected until 2011).

Good move. I did not know about the future #1 or 6 million in cap savings until now. Huge difference.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd rather focus on a PG for Nash first then look at signing Thomas, but seriously, between Diaw, Marion, Amare, and KT..there is not much room for him. Heart or no heart, and he's had great playoff performance and got paid and got shipped around.

Diaw should make around 35-40 million but he will probably get something higher. I hope not.

Barbosa is probably gone after this yr. 

James Jones could still be moved this summer.

I don't know I'm tired of thinking about this. Too much uncertainty or things unknown. Sarver could pay some tax, we'd be fine. We could have a shot at winning a lot which would make up for it. Guess not. **** him.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

For one, Kurt isn't going to play that many minutes. Also, we could use TT for 
the 3 position at times. I think we need TT become the team to beat. With
him he adds depth, experience and versatility. Barbosa will more then likely play backup point guard next year. As long as he improves his decision making, I'll be fine with it for a year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Suns need to win a title for Marion. If the Suns win a title next year they'll go over the cap to keep him. If they lose, they'll trade him. Also, Atlanta will be a lottery pick right?
> We'll be able to draft a great point guard then. So, lets not worry.



It's top 3 protected, if they slotted it by record, they would be picking 4th this yr, so they can only get better, but stranger things have happened.

Next yr though could be a deep draft if HS guys who couldn't enter play just 1 yr. I don't know of PGs off the top of my head and it may be weak in terms of PGs. But even with that said, I'd love a shot at Kevin Durant. Think of a 6'10 Tracy McGrady. He plays SF. Go watch clips of him haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lukasbmw said:


> And I overreacted earlier.
> 
> *None of the players the Suns wanted were up for grabs at 21 or 27
> *Attempts to trade up failed
> ...


Damn 6 million we save? Anyone know the exact cap situation is?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> For one, Kurt isn't going to play that many minutes. Also, we could use TT for
> the 3 position at times. I think we need TT become the team to beat. With
> him he adds depth, experience and versatility. Barbosa will more then likely play backup point guard next year. As long as he improves his decision making, I'll be fine with it for a year.



Kurt should play as many minutes as he can, we still avged a lot of pts with him out there. He can stay on the otherside of the court for all I care. But we avged 98-100 pts allowed, without him 108.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Where is that site that lists teams contracts?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lukasbmw said:


> Where is that site that lists teams contracts?



hoopshype.com, but they still have guys on the roster we traded and aren't totally updated from what they could be.. I think.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Kurt should play as many minutes as he can, we still avged a lot of pts with him out there. He can stay on the otherside of the court for all I care. But we avged 98-100 pts allowed, without him 108.



I guarante Mike will limit his minutes to around 20-25 a game. We all know that he wants Diaw out there as much as possible.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

TM said:


> great for people to talk about. anything that involves Shawn Marion going to another team is stupid, IMO.


We aren't the ones drafting up Shawn Marion rumors. In fact, I think they are quite annoying to talk about every offseason. I imagine a lot of other Suns fans feel the same.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> Where is that site that lists teams contracts?


http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries.htm


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries.htm



It says we're at 56 million for next yr. I wasn't sure if it was up to date because everyone talks like we'll be way ahead of it to where we can't keep Marion and that doesn't seem like can't. Cap is at 63 this yr, a deal for Diaw can't be much more than 7 million and we'll have a higher cap then too.. I don't know. Of course, people are factoring in Barbosa but we were shopping him, so they don't want to keep him, if it means Matrix is gone. Blah, I hate this crap.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> It says we're at 56 million for next yr. I wasn't sure if it was up to date because everyone talks like we'll be way ahead of it to where we can't keep Marion and that doesn't seem like can't. Cap is at 63 this yr, a deal for Diaw can't be much more than 7 million and we'll have a higher cap then too.. I don't know. Of course, people are factoring in Barbosa but we were shopping him, so they don't want to keep him, if it means Matrix is gone. Blah, I hate this crap.


Another option noone is looking at is giving Barbosa the qualifying offer for $2.5 million. That means we can get two more years out of him, and won't be forced to extend him at the same time as Diaw. He then becomes a restricted free agent. They can match any offer to him, and it will be easier to do so because Kurt Thomas expires at that time.

Next year, we have three picks. This means about $4.5 mil in salary if we keep all three and if we get pick #4. So that puts us around $61 mil. But if there is quality talent at the PG/ComboGuard spots, then we can afford to move Barbosa for a 2008 first rounder.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Another option noone is looking at is giving Barbosa the qualifying offer for $2.5 million. That means we can get two more years out of him, and won't be forced to extend him at the same time as Diaw. He then becomes a restricted free agent. They can match any offer to him, and it will be easier to do so because Kurt Thomas expires at that time.
> 
> Next year, we have three picks. This means about $4.5 mil in salary if we keep all three and if we get pick #4. So that puts us around $61 mil. But if there is quality talent at the PG/ComboGuard spots, then we can afford to move Barbosa for a 2008 first rounder.



So, when does Diaw's new deal kick in if we do it this yr? I think we'll end up keeping maybe 1 or 2 of those picks. I looked at nbadraft.net's mock and from the looks of it, it's a draft filled with PF/SF/C's. Highest guard is Arizona's Marcus Williams and he's a SG. Highest PG is Ron Steele. Maybe someone will come out of nowhere.

I'd be estatic if we ended up with either Kevin Durant, Thaddeus Young, or Brendan Wright. 

http://nbadraft.net/index.asp?content=mock2007


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> So, when does Diaw's new deal kick in if we do it this yr? I think we'll end up keeping maybe 1 or 2 of those picks. I looked at nbadraft.net's mock and from the looks of it, it's a draft filled with PF/SF/C's. Highest guard is Arizona's Marcus Williams and he's a SG. Highest PG is Ron Steele. Maybe someone will come out of nowhere.
> 
> I'd be estatic if we ended up with either Kevin Durant, Thaddeus Young, or Brendan Wright.
> 
> http://nbadraft.net/index.asp?content=mock2007



Next year the deal would kick in. I think we'll keep the highest pick and probable sale the others.
Whos contracts expire next year?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> So, when does Diaw's new deal kick in if we do it this yr? I think we'll end up keeping maybe 1 or 2 of those picks. I looked at nbadraft.net's mock and from the looks of it, it's a draft filled with PF/SF/C's. Highest guard is Arizona's Marcus Williams and he's a SG. Highest PG is Ron Steele. Maybe someone will come out of nowhere.
> 
> I'd be estatic if we ended up with Kevin Durant, Thaddeus Young, or Brendan Wright.
> 
> http://nbadraft.net/index.asp?content=mock2007


They're all high school kids right now, so we'll have to see what they do in college. That draft is going to be shaken up big time. Some of those guys will fall and some PG's will rise, but either way the 2007 draft will be awesome. Who knows though, this year's draft was relatively weak at the PG position. Noone other than Foye (combo guard) does everything well, each have big weaknesses to their game. 2007 could be the same, which doesn't bode well for the Suns if they decide to back up Nash anytime this decade. 

Diaw's deal kicks in the year of his qualifying offer, 2007.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> They're all high school kids right now, so we'll have to see what they do in college. That draft is going to be shaken up big time. Some of those guys will fall and some PG's will rise, but either way the 2007 draft will be awesome. Who knows though, this year's draft was relatively weak at the PG position. Noone other than Foye (combo guard) does everything well, each have big weaknesses to their game. 2007 could be the same, which doesn't bode well for the Suns if they decide to back up Nash anytime this decade.
> 
> Diaw's deal kicks in the year of his qualifying offer, 2007.



Oh, yeah I know they are. But the potential though is through the roof. All of them would've been top 10, and pushed other good players down this yr, if HSers were allowed in. They may be ready to be play now too.

Yeah, PGs were weak, but with who I see is coming out next yr, I would've preferred, Lowry, Farmer, or Williams over them. 

And ah, it's next yr then. So, the adding of the rookie deals to 61 million you mentioned for next yr, was that counting Diaw's new deal for next yr? Seems like it'd be more than that.


----------

